# Poluição de solos 'contamina' linha de Sintra e Cascais



## rijo (16 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

*Câmaras de Oeiras, Sintra, Cascais e Mafra a braços com problema ambiental. Relatório confirma que solos estão inquinados e presidente da Tratolixo admite "anos de laxismo". *

Quatro das maiores autarquias da Grande Lisboa - Oeiras, Sintra, Cascais e Mafra - arrastam há mais de dez anos uma situação deficiente no tratamento do lixo. O alarme soou agora com um relatório encomendado pela empresa intermunicipal que gere os resíduos sólidos urbanos - a Tratolixo. O presidente da empresa assumiu ao Expresso que "embora não se possa falar de intenção deliberada houve laxismo nas opções tomadas durante anos".

"A situação exige uma intervenção rápida. Há solos contaminados, esperemos que a contaminação não tenha atingido o lençol freático (as águas subterrâneas)", afirma Domingos Saraiva, o presidente do conselho de administração da Tratolixo. À frente da empresa desde 2007, Saraiva diz que encontrou uma unidade de tratamento de resíduos "esgotada" e "absolutamente deficitária", o que levou à acumulação de mais de 150 mil toneladas de resíduos nos solos circundantes, cuja perigosidade "está a ser avaliada". Há 15 dias recebeu o relatório da empresa especializada a quem pediu que estudasse a situação e enviou-o às autoridades competentes.

Hoje, segunda-feira, realizou-se uma reunião entre responsáveis da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), da Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional (CCDR) de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, e técnicos do Ministério do Ambiente, para avaliar a situação e decidir como intervir. O encontro foi inconclusivo, devendo agora ser marcada nova reunião, desta vez também com a presença da administração da Tratolixo e o Ministério do Ambiente. Luísa Pinheiro, vice-presidente da APA, falou ao Expresso antes da reunião de hoje, dizendo que têm de ser discutidas as "opções de intervenção para remediar a situação e restabelecer os parâmetros que a lei exige" e afirmando que "não parece existirem riscos para a saúde pública".

A empresa contratou entretanto um escritório de advogados especializado em questões de Ambiente para "acautelar a existência de eventuais crimes ambientais à luz da nova legislação comunitária", e está a usar os serviços da agência de comunicação LPM.

O aterro sanitário construído em 1997 (junto à antiga lixeira entretanto selada) atingiu o limite em 2003. Desde então, apesar de selado e de parte dos resíduos excedentes terem passado a ser encaminhados para outros aterros ou queimados, os resíduos foram-se acumulando de forma ilegal. Ao Expresso, Domingos Saraiva confirma que tem em mãos uma proposta de solução que passa por modernizar a estrutura de Trajouce e construir uma nova em Mafra. Quando chegou à empresa constatou que, "como a estação de tratamento não dava resposta ao crescente caudal de resíduos, o aterro de Trajouce, que devia apenas dar apoio à estação, foi usado durante anos como destino final dos lixos, em terrenos de consolidação muito fraca e sem um plano director". E, admite que "a monitorização do aterro não foi feita com o devido cuidado" e que "os lixos foram manuseados de forma incorrecta".

À Junta de Freguesia de São Domingos de Rana, onde está localizado o aterro e a lixeira, chegam centenas de reclamações por causa do mau cheiro que alastra aos concelhos vizinhos.

A resolução do problema vai obrigar as câmaras - em ano de eleições e a braços com uma crise financeira - a abrirem os cordões à bolsa. Na melhor das hipóteses, o presidente da Tratoxilo prevê que a resolução dos problemas detectados implique um investimento de 2,5 milhões de euros. "Na pior, o custo pode chegar aos 10 milhões".

Contactados pelo Expresso, os presidentes de Câmara não quiseram falar. Isaltino Morais, de Oeiras, remeteu para Domingos Saraiva. António Capucho, de Cascais (que em 2003 chegou a pensar transformar o aterro de Trajouce num campo de golfe), sugeriu-nos o seu vice-presidente, que nos remeteu para a Tratolixo. Fernando Seara, de Sintra, endereçou a questão a Lino Ramos, o vereador do CDS com assento na empresa, que nos reenviou para Seara. E Ministro dos Santos, de Mafra, não respondeu. Os anteriores presidentes da Tratolixo, Rui Ribeiro e Armindo Azevedo, continuam a integrar a administração da empresa, mas foi decidido que só fala o actual presidente.

Embora não esteja em causa qualquer perigo de contaminação de águas para abastecimento urbano (há muito que os poços ou captações subterrâneas deixaram de servir para abastecer o consumo), a questão é politicamente sensível a seis meses de eleições.

Ângela Silva e Carla Tomás  
Expresso


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 21:15)

que tristeza, ignorancia, negligencia e irresponsabilidade


----------

